# Pregnant cat for sale online



## Kitty Collars (Dec 29, 2010)

I just came across a pregnant cat for sale in East London for £20. 

I called and emailed Celia Hammond, but the woman I spoke with said she didn't think it was something they could help with.

Is it OK to post a link on here in case anyone could help?


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Grrr! Hate people sometimes, who sells a pregnant cat for£20?

Usually it's not ok to post such links but I'll "report" this to the moderators so they'll see it and hopefully answer your question...


----------



## Kitty Collars (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you, Babyshoes!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Kitty Collars said:


> Thank you, Babyshoes!


Yes, post a link.


----------



## Kitty Collars (Dec 29, 2010)

Many thanks, SusieRainbow!

Here she is, if anyone can help her:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/cats/sell-cat/1329724626


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I saw that this morning and I cannot imagine anyone selling that cat, pregnant, for £20. If they are, it will have gone by now or it's someone having a laugh. I didn't even bother to get in touch.


----------



## TIGGS1 (Oct 7, 2011)

She mentioned she aready had one maybe if its true she had this catlast christmas now its pregnant lets get rid of her some people are just so callous but if its false they just as sick


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

It could be real and she could end up in a bad way. I hate to see cats given away for free or cheaply.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I did a google reverse image search on the photo but didnt come up with anything. Cant rule out its a fictitious cat but the pictures dont appear to have been aquired from elsewhere.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I saw that post too and sent a message to the ‘owner’ but did not receive a reply. We would have taken the cat in through Cat Protection


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The advert is still there today!  Very odd!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Sometimes people will ignore an approach from a rescue. In the past, a friend and I have both contacted somebody selling a pregnant Siamese. I was myself since I thought the seller would know I was the welfare officer of a club and the friend just expressed interest in buying the girl.

I got nowhere! My friend would have been successful if somebody else had not mentioned what was happening on their wretched facebook. Another time a friend took her mother to buy a pregnant girl in order to pose as genuine naïve purchasers.

All subterfuge is justified in my opinion.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh don't worry @QOTN I didn't mention CP, just said I would love to home her cat


----------

